# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Survival cart

## Wildthang

So if you had to bug out and I mean for a while, and you couldn't drive a vehicle, you dont have a horse, why wouldn't this work? Some people think I'm crazy for wanting to take a lot of stuff to bug out with, but why not take enough stuff to thrive, and not just scrape by and survive? Yeah I practice most of the skills, and I feel like if I have to, I can get by as well as the next with the bare essentials. but you know, why just survive with the bare skinney when you could take enough stuff to be fairly confortable? It would definately slow you down, but at least when you get there, you can set up in a confortable fashion, and just hold your ground! I am not sure I would want a cart this big, but a small easy to pull cart with big wide pneumatic wheels would probably work pretty good. 

What would be the perfect bug out cart?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I asked you in another thread, but may as ask here as well....what scenario do you envision as *likely* that will cause you to bug out?

As to the cart - pretty cool.  It's usefulness would depend a lot on the terrain.

----------


## postman

I have a game cart that would probably work pretty good.

----------


## BENESSE

As attractive as that may be, it's not exactly inconspicuous. I'd stay away from it and maximize being mobile and flying under the radar as much as possible. I'll have less at my disposal, but it's a trade off I'm willing to make.

----------


## Winter

I like that concept for the very few terrains it would be useful. All you need is a camo net and you could disappear in the desert.

I need a tactical wheelbarrow 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

*B's BOV.jpgThis would be my cart of choice._  (bring....it....on!)_

----------


## Sparky93

I can see Mr. and Mrs. B now....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## SARKY

Actually Miss B, I found a jogging carriage that someone threw out . It had a flat tire and the nylon seat was ripped. I replaced the tube and tied a gill net pattern of 550 cord into the frame. I've stood on it so I know it will hold 180 lbs.

----------


## 1stimestar

Here's what I would be using.
24061_365480345889_775665889_3554562_1229949_n.jpg

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We also have a cart for the summer.

----------


## Wildthang

Well I have a Gorilla cart that has 4 wheels, large tires, and the tub is plastic, so it would be easy to pull, and would float like a boat if you had to cross a stream. It pulls very easy with less that 100 lbs, and steers real good. I think it would be good to haul the tent, sleeping bag, water and extra supplies and wouldn't be outrageously big like the guys cart in the picture. I would paint it camo so if I needed to hide it, it would blend in better!

----------


## Sparky93

It has been kind of nice to not her "what is the best survival knife" in a while, now we can focus on the important stuff. Like the best bug out cart, or the best bug out shovel lol

----------


## hunter63

> I like that concept for the very few terrains it would be useful. All you need is a camo net and you could disappear in the desert.
> 
> I need a tactical wheelbarrow 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


OMG the legend lives on...........

----------


## Wildthang

> I asked you in another thread, but may as ask here as well....what scenario do you envision as *likely* that will cause you to bug out?
> 
> As to the cart - pretty cool.  It's usefulness would depend a lot on the terrain.


To be honest Crash, I wouldn't consider bugging out until a total collapse of civilization forced me out because I was outnumbered by gangs and pilagers. I hope to god I never see that day!

----------


## finallyME

I made this for my dog.


I can attach it to my dog or my bike.  It was originally intended to attach to my bike.  I have another one that only attaches to a bike.

----------


## Rick

I was gonna use a cart. Then I figured someone would yell, "Storms a comin'! Ya better haul azz!". I figured at that rate I'd have to make two trips so I gave up on it.

----------


## SARKY

Who makes the cart in that first photo?

----------


## Wildthang

> Who makes the cart in that first photo?


I dont know, it could be homemade I guess, but it looks like somebody dropped their undies on the other side of it :Eek2:

----------


## Rick

That's my blue hong, thank you. The sun was getting warm and I needed to shave my monkey butt. 

Sarky - I think that cart was made by Louis-Philippe Loncke. He's a Belgian adventurer that crossed the Simpson Desert in Australia. He made that cart for the attempt. Here's a vid of him with the first version of the cart: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOyMC...eature=related

Here is a vid of him in the desert. He's added an extension to the rear of the cart: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idWJnswpmpQ

I'm pretty certain that's him in the picture above.

----------


## Northern Horseman

Your bug out cart and my wife pestering me for a new cart for her dog to pull got me researching a few ideas.
First I'll show you the cart that I'm getting and some other ideas for a production bug out cart.
This is the one for the wife:


here are some other good ideas: I'm showing my favorite as it has the skid bar built into the design.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.beachmall.com/product/HEC...chMallcom.html

Here's an inexpensive one: Wonder Wheeler Beach Carts

----------


## Rick

I had one of those wagons the nursery folks use. I loaded it up for a test and found out pretty quickly they don't go when loaded and on dirt. You can't pull hard enough to move them. It was pretty funny when it was all over with. I'm sure I looked like a cartoon character trying to pull it. I wound up giving it to my son for use around the house. He has a pretty big yard. A cart would be okay if you are on a hard surface but you might need some modifications (wide tires, etc) if you expect to use it on softer dirt.

----------


## Rick

I thought I'd toss out some ideas that I've run across. 

https://www.radicaldesign.nl/

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://209.31.115.95/Chariot-Corsaire-XL.pro

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This guy is using the wheels to move a canoe with a pulker mounted on top. Kind of ingenious. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Another from radical design...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

China made but gives you some ideas. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A site about bike trailers

http://www.bikeshophub.com/blogs/bike-trailer-blog/

----------


## Wildthang

Those are cool Rick, I especially like that rack, er ahhhh cart in the first picture :Big Grin:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Those are cool Rick, I especially like that rack, er ahhhh cart in the first picture


Yeah but, how does she walk with that thing, I mean swing...I wish I had a swing like that in my backyard!

----------


## Rick

You guys will never survive if SHTF or if it even gets hit by a strong fart.

----------


## Renatus

deleted....

----------


## Wildthang

I think the cart that the Chineses dude has would be good if it had wide pneumatic wheels and a skid plate. But I think I would just pull it with my hands because I do not like being attached to anything. Plus a wide belt like that would interfere with my scabbord, canteen pouch, and maybe my backpack.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

It is all WSF's fault, a trip to Goodwill and I come home with a golf bag cart and I don't even golf. I will be modding it for a fishing buggy. Watch for it!

----------


## hunter63

> It is all WSF's fault, a trip to Goodwill and I come home with a golf bag cart and I don't even golf. I will be modding it for a fishing buggy. Watch for it!


Used a golf cart w/bag for a garden cart for long handled tools for a while, saw the idea in an old Mother Earth News mag.....worked well.
Thought about using it one for a turkey blind transport cart, but blew out the 'rubber tires".....might still pursue it.
So will be intresting in seeing a 'fishing cart'

----------


## Rick

How fast were you going when that tire blew? (snort. I slay myself)

----------


## hunter63

> How fast were you going when that tire blew? (snort. I slay myself)


4 holes an hour....actually it was weight......LOl

----------


## kyratshooter

That wheeled rototiller with the pull behind cart is what is doing the lions share of agricultural work in most 3rd world nations.  Much like the farm wagon pulled by mules of years gone by, they are used for both work and transportation.

----------


## Rick

I've posted before about this but a reminder might be good in this thread. I've spent a lot of time going over photographs of refugees from different parts of the world, different conflicts and storms as well as different periods in time. One thing that is common to all is that they start out with a lot of gear and wind up with nothing but the clothes on their backs. A large number started out with rather large carts or wagons loaded to overflowing. Somewhere along the way everything, including the wagon, gets discarded. I truly believe, based on what I've seen, that you should really only count on what you can carry on your person. All of the other stuff is nice but no one seems to end up with it and I doubt we would fare any better.

----------


## hunter63

> That wheeled rototiller with the pull behind cart is what is doing the lions share of agricultural work in most 3rd world nations.  Much like the farm wagon pulled by mules of years gone by, they are used for both work and transportation.


That looks like a two wheeled tractor that is widely used as a tiller plow, and all around tractor.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two-wheel_tractor

----------


## kyratshooter

Yep, they come in desil trim too, meaning that one could work a small subsistance farm using any salvaged fuel available, vegatable oil, bear fat or rendered wild hog lard.

Rick, there is an old chineese saying; "A man should be prepared to abandon his baggage at least 7 times in life."  The saying is dated to the time when refugees moved in columns a million strong fleeing war and devistation.

In our own history one can find similar situations along the settlement paths.  The Oregon trail was littered with iron beds, wood stoves, steamer trunks of clothes and useless gear as people thinned their loads along the pioneer path.

In modern times, when I was on the Appalation Trail 10 years ago we joked that a person did not really need to buy any gear to make the trip.  One could pick through the discarded gear at the first half dozen trail shelters and have a compete kit. 

Our interstate highway system was designed specifically as a military roadway not to be traveled by civilians in emergerncies to avoid the clogging of roads by refugees as had occurred in Europe during WW1 and WW2.  The Germans and Russians actually planned on the littered and clogged roadways to slow the advance of the opposition. 

There there are those famous photos of the highway out of N.O. during Katrina.

What a "displaced person" winds up keeping is what is allowed on the first bit of transportation that offers to take his/her to safety.  Refugees do not carry their wealth in trucks, carts or packs, they sew it into their clothing.

It is very difficult for Americans to comprehend this because our generation has never experienced/seen it.  Even in the Great Depression most refugee families (Arkies and Okies) managed to hang onto the Model T and a couple of pots and pans.  Then there were the "hobos" of that era.  They traveled from job to job with nothing but their clothes and a bedroll. 

The closest thing WE see is video clips of illigal immigrants comming across the border with nothing but a back pack.

----------


## Rick

KY - You are spot on. The gold fields of AK offer a similar tale. There are still wood stoves sitting where they were discarded back in the day. 

You are also correct on the war refugees. It was a part of the German war plan to have refugees block the on rushing enemy if that were to occur, which it did. They used it most effectively, too. Alas, they discovered what it was like when they streamed west out of Berlin to escape the onslaught of the Russians. 

It's funny that you said "sewn in their clothes" because I happen to have some diodes that the plan is to do that very thing. They can used to build field radio receivers. They are so small that the only safe place for them is sewn in your clothes. Undetectable, too, one hopes.

----------


## Sourdough

I'll stand by my survival sleds, and 28 backpacks.

----------


## BENESSE

> I'll stand by my survival sleds, and 28 backpacks.


That's because you don't have to flee, nowhere. 
You've flown the coop years ago.

----------


## Rick

He's got so much stuff all he can do is stand by it.

----------


## krazykangaroo

This is my cart. I have used it for thousands of km. I designed it and had it made by a local metal worker. The hip band is an old army belt with a neoprene sleeve and there is a spare wheel on the back. I can fit in everything I need for bedding and shelter, clothing, food for a couple of months etc. It is well balanced and easy to pull.

cart2.jpg

----------


## Rick

Is it a problem over rough terrain or uphill?

----------


## Wildthang

> Is it a problem over rough terrain or uphill?


From what I know of Austrailia, it is pretty flat!

----------


## Wildthang

> This is my cart. I have used it for thousands of km. I designed it and had it made by a local metal worker. The hip band is an old army belt with a neoprene sleeve and there is a spare wheel on the back. I can fit in everything I need for bedding and shelter, clothing, food for a couple of months etc. It is well balanced and easy to pull.
> 
> Attachment 7507


Nice lookin cart Krazy! I have seen dual wheel kits for that size tire which might make it slightly better in mud, as long as you have room for them!

----------


## Rick

It's no different than any other country/continent. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...s_in_Australia

----------


## Wildthang

> It's no different than any other country/continent. 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...s_in_Australia


Wow, so I guess they do have a few mountains eh! You know I was looking at crazy's cart, and it dawned on me that some of hand brakes, you know the cable kind, may come in real handy for going down hills. That way the cart could be braked so it wouldn't push you down the hill or just plain ole run over you!

----------


## Rick

That's a pretty fair idea. With much weight on board that could be a problem just holding it back on a long, slight, downhill grade. Might keep it from pulling you back down the hill, too. Good thinkin'.

----------


## Wildthang

> That's a pretty fair idea. With much weight on board that could be a problem just holding it back on a long, slight, downhill grade. Might keep it from pulling you back down the hill, too. Good thinkin'.


Yeah and it would be so easy to do! I was just invisioning being chased down the side of a mountain and being strapped to a 300 pound cart yelling, hoooooooooly chit! Therefore it should be an DOT regulation:yikes"

----------


## krazykangaroo

I've been meaning to put a brake on it ever since I started with it but have never got around to it. It is dangerous when going down steep hills so I really should.
Not too bad going up hills once you are fit but it makes you appreciate how horses pulling carts feel as you really notice the extra weight even on small inclines. I have travelled everywhere with it but hard pulling on sand though.

----------


## Wildthang

> I've been meaning to put a brake on it ever since I started with it but have never got around to it. It is dangerous when going down steep hills so I really should.
> Not too bad going up hills once you are fit but it makes you appreciate how horses pulling carts feel as you really notice the extra weight even on small inclines. I have travelled everywhere with it but hard pulling on sand though.


I would either get a dual wheel kit, or maybe some wide tires. But yeah, sand will swallow those narrow bicycle tires!

----------


## kyratshooter

> Wow, so I guess they do have a few mountains eh! You know I was looking at crazy's cart, and it dawned on me that some of hand brakes, you know the cable kind, may come in real handy for going down hills. That way the cart could be braked so it wouldn't push you down the hill or just plain ole run over you!


You guys have obviously forgotten about the famous scene from The Grench That Stole Christmas.  You don't need no stinkin' brakes!  You just hop onto the cart and ride down!

----------


## finallyME

With my cart, I haven't really noticed a difference going up hill.  If fact, if I walk too slow, it starts pulling me up hill.  :Smile:   Maybe I am just really fit.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> You know I was looking at crazy's cart, and it dawned on me that some of hand brakes, you know the cable kind, may come in real handy for going down hills. That way the cart could be braked so it wouldn't push you down the hill or just plain ole run over you!


Since there are two wheels and many different braking situations, perhaps the right brake should be controlled by the right hand, and vice versa.  Based purely on personal experience (I built a collapsible Cowboy Action Shooting gun cart on a jogging stroller frame), you definitely want brakes on _both_ wheels.  Otherwise you could quickly wind up in a ditch, over a precipice, etc.  IIRC, Cabelas has a game trailer with optional dual wheels, and even spoke-shields to keep sticks and etc. from bringing things to a rude and entirely unexpected halt.

For now I'll stick with our two tricked-out mountain bikes and two 2-wheeled cargo trailers.

----------


## Wildthang

Well I have a gorilla cart that has 4 wide pneumatic wheels, and a pull handle like a radio flyer wagon. It pulls easily over sand, or mud, and is capable of hauling a 1000 lbs. But with just 100 lbs or so in it, it pulls very easily, and the cart doesn't weigh much at all!
It would be easy to adapt some handles that would allow you to pull it with your arms at your sides, instead of pulling with one arm hehind you. With 4 wheels, you wouldn't be dealing with any of the weight of the wagon, like you would with a 2 wheeled wagon.
Now I just need to figure out a breaking system, which I think will be a disc brake set up on the rear axle! The wagon is also narrower that a 2 wheeled cart which would weave around thick tree's better than a wide 2 wheeled cart.

Here's the link!   http://www.bing.com/shopping/tricam-...rt&FORM=CMSMEE

----------


## Northern Horseman

I would think brakes would only help on a small incline, even if you had a brake that could lock up completely you can't be sure that on loose dirt or a rocky hill that the cart won't just start sliding down the hill.
Back in the covered wagon days of settling the west by wagon train, they would set up block and tackle to lower wagons down steep inclines, so I think we could do something similar.
Nice thing about a cart is the ease to carry an extra two hundred feet of rope with you, then it's just a matter of finding the right spot with a clear strait line down the hill. Then for safety loop around a tree and start to lower the cart slowly down the incline. If your not alone, have someone stay just above the cart to un-snag it if the ground is too uneven.
Brakes can give you a false sense of security, last thing you want is to be run over by your own cart,  better safe than sorry.

----------


## Wildthang

> I would think brakes would only help on a small incline, even if you had a brake that could lock up completely you can't be sure that on loose dirt or a rocky hill that the cart won't just start sliding down the hill.
> Back in the covered wagon days of settling the west by wagon train, they would set up block and tackle to lower wagons down steep inclines, so I think we could do something similar.
> Nice thing about a cart is the ease to carry an extra two hundred feet of rope with you, then it's just a matter of finding the right spot with a clear strait line down the hill. Then for safety loop around a tree and start to lower the cart slowly down the incline. If your not alone, have someone stay just above the cart to un-snag it if the ground is too uneven.
> Brakes can give you a false sense of security, last thing you want is to be run over by your own cart,  better safe than sorry.


Yeah on loose rock or hard dirt, brakes would not do well on a steep grade. But on grass and normal soil they should do OK. Maybe we need reverse thrusters :Smartass:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I purchased one of these trailers back in 1996 and it's great. It's lightweight and durable, and with a single wheel it tracks on trail without tipping over.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.bobgear.com/yak

----------


## Wildthang

> I purchased one of these trailers back in 1996 and it's great. It's lightweight and durable, and with a single wheel it tracks on trail without tipping over.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> http://www.bobgear.com/yak


Does BOB on that flag stand for Bug Out Bicycle?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Bug-Out-Bicycle, I like that!

----------


## kyratshooter

They've been around for a while in a lot more dramatic form than that.

http://news.webshots.com/photo/14209...31780957xqKSxP

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_infantry

----------


## crashdive123

> Does BOB on that flag stand for Bug Out Bicycle?


It's the guy he stole the trailer from.

----------


## kyratshooter

Some guy named Robert.

His buddies call him Bob.

----------


## Rick

This bike used by little old VC. Only drove on week-ends. You like, GI?

----------


## kyratshooter

We should have a BO-Bike building contest.

It would be good practice in case there was a non political reason and bikes become the favored form of transport in the U.S.

The materials would be cheap enough, you can get bikes at the goodwill for $10 in good condition or do some dumpster diving/curb cruising and get one for free.

No more rediculious than daydreaming about the military rock crawlers we usually diverge into on these threads, and about $100,000 cheaper.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Y' know something?  We've kinda (and humorously) discounted bicycles and bicycle trailers here, but they're deserving of a fair amount of consideration.

My wife and I routinely ride our modified mountain bikes from 15 to 50 miles each weekend, and we have two (count 'em, two) 2-wheeled cargo trailers that we can -- and sometimes do -- pull behind them. 

Both bikes, and both trailers, are easily loaded onto/atop my Ford Explorer, and our fundamental survival supplies loaded inside.  We can drive as far as the situation will allow, then unload/stock up our bikes & trailers, and pedal our way from that point until whenever.  Should we be forced to abandon our bicycles for whatever reason, we still can pull the trailers behind us as we continue.

Though I may be just a slow-talking Alabama country boy, I'm thinking that we're likely to be in far better shape for SHTF/Bug-Out situations than many others.

[This has been significantly simplified, of course.]

----------


## Wildthang

I have also thought about buying a UTV, you know, like a Kawasaki mule. They are 4 wheel drive, they have a truck bed on them, you can put a winch on the front, and they will haul 2 to 4 people depending on which kind you get. I would think if you had one of those, and 20 gallons of spare gasoline, you could get a long ways. And you could definately take the off road route when neccessary.
They also have a roof, windsheild and doors to keep you out of the weather, and some of them even have heaters. I would think you could get much farther on one of those than driving a car or truck. At 40 miles per gallon, that is 800 miles!

----------


## tsitenha

I like the idea of a cart, look at the news reels of refugees in WWII and you'll see a lot of them all styles. The dog pulling one is very smart.
Personally was thinking of a deer cart with 2 wheels each side, with a frame to allow the dog to pull it.

----------


## whitis

Back when I used to frequent Hamfests, basically large  electronics fleamarkets usually held largely outdoors at fairgrounds, I would use a handtruck with pneumatic tires (helps a lot) loaded with several stacking folding crates held in place with bungee cords.   These were the original folding crates, sold under the tasket brand, not flimsier imitations you typically see in stores now.   There were also some sold under another name for a while at price club that were comparable.  I could unfold the crates to carry smaller loose stuff or fold them to carry oversize heavy equipment.  A folded crate on top of unfolded ones functioned as a lid and flat surface to stack other things.    I was offered lots of discounts by folks who had heavy equipment because I was clearly prepared to haul away, as well as other stuff because I was obviously prepared to buy.  Lots of heavy stuff went in and on those crates over semi-rough, but not wilderness, terrain and would often be carted around for hours.  In a pinch, I could navigate trails that weren't too bad.  I also carried a multimeter and sometimes a portable power source so I could test things under power in those crates as well as a few tools.   These also work inside buildings and will fit through doors.   Walmart caries some that are roughly the same size, but there is a reason they are $13/2 vs $20each.   I still have the originals which I bought 30 years ago but the walmart ones are not as sturdy - i have broken some.  They also don't stack properly with the real ones.  The real ones should  fit a half dozen #10 cans with a few inches of free space on top.  Dollar store sometimes has a very small size that just barely fit DVDs; not very sturdy but useful for organizing.

crate: http://www.gaylord.com/adblock.asp?abid=16122
similar hand truck: http://www.lowes.com/pd_43319-14282-...ductId=3243120
long tongue hand truck: http://www.handtrucksrus.com/crashdetail.aspx?id=764

Now for survival use.   Store your preps in the taskets, plus backpacks.   When you need to bug out, you use the hand truck to transfer the loaded crates to your vehicle and throw the hand truck in on top.   when you need to abandon your vehicle, you put the crates back on the hand truck.   You may also put the backpack on top and save your shoulders and back.  Don't load the crates over the top as that interferes with the ability to stack securely.   Two five gallon buckets will fit side by side on top of a folded up crate.  A hand truck with a long tongue could carry two stacks of crates or one stack of crates and one of buckets.   A rain cover would be in order.

Since I already have them and they have a proven track record, this is what I would probably use in a number of situations.    Just need to free up some crates.   While larger carts could carry more, they might be very difficult to move up hill, through a narrow trail or gap, over a fallen tree, into a shelter so you can guard the contents, etc.  My 400lb trailer is no fun to move up hill.

Doomsday Preppers S01E06 had a custom cart  that functioned as either a rickshaw (carried 9 times body weight on fairly level terain) or a crude boat.   So it was at least capable of going some places you could not go by foot.   Could be handy in some flood situations (non-flowing water).  http://newsfromthefront.wordpress.co...rs-riley-cook/
If I was going to make a large cart like that, i would probably include provisions for hitching to a vehicle and make it capable of highway speeds while still keeping weight down, or at least make sure it fits on my existing trailer, so I could bug out under power as long as the gas held out before converting to trail of tears mode. Canopy with solar panels.  A lot to be said for the pedal powered trikes, too.

The traditional survival cart was the covered wagon or conestoga wagon.

One thing some of the one and two wheel cart designs fail to consider is balance.   If you don't balance the load over the axle you waste a lot of energy lifting.

Prioritize stuff: Vehicle,  cart, backpack.

----------


## randyt

I like the idea of a cart but to be honest if I had to get out of dodge. the area I'm heading a cart would not follow.

----------


## hunter63

Don't for get the travious, or two pole drag:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travois

Dog powered....
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

The ultimate,

EMP proof, coronal mass ejection proof, petrol shortage proof, heart healthy and universally affordable.  

http://www.microcarmuseum.com/tour/velocar-h.html

----------


## Rick

There is also the ever popular "Run Out of Town on a Rail Bike". (women not included)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randyt

> Don't for get the travious, or two pole drag:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travois
> 
> Dog powered....
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



travois very handy for moving windfall gain. Easy to build from found materials.

----------


## hunter63

Wheels get stuck on brush and branches on the ground.....travois  doesn't.

Had a section of an alum extension ladder, 11' section.
Used it to climb into tree stand, but would take it out of the woods between seasons.
Worked real well for hauling out dead deer....always though about extensions to walk between the ends while carrying.

These days I use a nephew....or 4 wheeler.

----------


## Rick

Nephew....4 wheeler. Yeah, that's about the same.

----------


## FSR

Something like that first one would be good to get my Deer camp into the woods.

----------


## Tokwan

I would rather have something like a rickshaw, which is non fuel powered. You gotta use man power as you need to cycle. You have to remember in times of war, fuel will be impossible to come by and nukes will make all the vehicles rendered helpless. This is one way to transport your family and also your prize possession of survival items, food and comfort. You can still go on the road as you can cycle slowly and covering the miles better than walking and dragging a trolley. See below:-

http://blogs.gonomad.com/traveltales...u-Malaysia.jpg

----------

